# Specialized Rime or Expert Shoes?



## njdj (Jan 9, 2012)

Trying to decide between these two shoes, both the same price. I currently have the entry level Specialized Sport and was thinking about upgrading. I like that the Expert has the carbon sole (stiffer is better, right?). The Rime has the vibram sole which might be nice for occasional walking. I don't do that much walking but ocassionally need to push it up a hill. What do you folks think?


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I have the 2011 Experts and love them, however I bought before the Rime's were released, and if I were to make the decision today I might go for the Rime's.

There's no right answer, but here's what I'd be considering:

I rarely find the Experts too stiff for walking, and it has a reasonably grippy sole - though lately I've not been doing a ton of hike-a-bike. If my riding included more adventurous climbing, bush-whacking or balancing across log bridges the Rime would be a winner.

The Experts are pretty darned light, that helps when you're pedaling and when you're hiking - shoe weight is to your feet what rotating weight is to tires.

Either shoe looks excellent, please post your thoughts when you've spent a bit of time in whichever you choose.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

racing=expert
adventure=rime

I have the comps (cheaper version of the experts) and they suck to walk over rock outcroppings. no grip at all.


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

Specialized has deals right now on some of the older shoes. I am a big fan of the Trail 110 since it has some ankle protection. But it looks like a lot of the other models are on closeout too so you should be able to find something provided your size is still in stock.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of the Rimes after my 10+ year old Sidi Dominators gave up the ghost. Not too many rides with the new shoes yet, but for walking on rocks and skinnies (happens more than I want to admit) the softer more aggressive sole is WAY better than the Sidis. So far, I'm very happy with them, time will tell how they hold up.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I normally use the S-Works carbon soled shoes but I'm gearing up for the TDR and I'm a singlespeeder so the Rimes look super enticing. I might have to go try on a pair today.


----------



## fastfroggy (Jun 7, 2007)

great shoes too http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-X-Alp-Elite-Cyling/dp/B00427YE90/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## fastfroggy (Jun 7, 2007)

great shoes too Amazon.com: Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Elite Cyling Shoe: Shoes


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pick a BICYCLE shoe on how they ride, not walk. Experts. The stiff sole will feel amazing coming from the sport. 
my 2 cents


----------

